# Zara Tindall has a baby daughter



## Double_choc_lab (19 June 2018)

As the title really  Just to say that she had another daughter yesterday in Stroud Maternity Unit.  Congratulations to all.


----------



## SEL (19 June 2018)

Double_choc_lab said:



			As the title really  Just to say that she had another daughter yesterday in Stroud Maternity Unit.  Congratulations to all.
		
Click to expand...

That's fantastic


----------



## Penny Less (19 June 2018)

Over 9lb too !


----------



## stencilface (19 June 2018)

Brilluant news, off to Google


----------



## {97702} (19 June 2018)

Really pleased for them both, especially after their tragic loss last time


----------



## fburton (20 June 2018)

Aw, lovely!


----------

